# Relisted Huffman LaFrance on Ebay with local pick-up



## Ddog (Jun 26, 2013)

Relisted the Huffman Lafrance tonight with local pick-up. It took us 2 days dealing with technical support at our hosting site (Vendio) to eliminate the free shipping glitch.   Sorry for the delay and thanks for your patience. Also, added a few more pictures.

www.ebay.com/itm/251296094770?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_4880wt_1170


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmmmn, sold to a 0 feedback bidder, good luck with that.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 3, 2013)

*!*

Yep , it's cool ! I just opened that account!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

What, too many negative feedbacks on your old account, eh?


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 3, 2013)

*!*

Actually no! I opened this one up for my dad and wanted to get him some feedback. Just do you know my eBay account is 99.2 percent


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

Ahh don't mind me I'm just a sore loser, Oh well I guess I don't need two of these.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 3, 2013)

*I guess*


```

```
I guess you were the one running me up ? This bike is 1 hr from me . I guess I'm going to have to run up the next good bike that is in  Maine local pickup .


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2013)

And here I was gonna take a vacation to go get the bike! Guess I'll just stay home.....lol


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 3, 2013)

*!*

Sorry guys I'm on a dayton kick and I don't see it ending anytime soon! This is the best bike to be local on eBay in quite a while.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 3, 2013)

congratulations! Its a very uncommon model and very cool to see in original paint.

Nick.



widpanic02 said:


> Sorry guys I'm on a dayton kick and I don't see it ending anytime soon! This is the best bike to be local on eBay in quite a while.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 3, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I guess you were the one running me up ? This bike is 1 hr from me . I guess I'm going to have to run up the next good bike that is in  Maine local pickup .




I mostly wanted it because I knew you did, All's fair in war and bike collecting.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on the buy!  Thats  a killer bike and gonna clean up nice, just wish I was the one doing it!  lol


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 3, 2013)

*!*

Thanks nick, throng thing I can't figure out though is if you look in the 1939 huffman bikes of 39 brochure / catalog it really looks like this bike should have a tank, fender light , and rack. The base model in there doesn't have a chainguard but this one does and it has the same saddle as the one with those things. It really does look right the way it is but I don't think they made a base model with the crows beak.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 3, 2013)

this also has the wide fenders along with the crows beck. I think it was a standard that was ordered with some upgrades!
Again nice bike!

Nick.



widpanic02 said:


> Thanks nick, throng thing I can't figure out though is if you look in the 1939 huffman bikes of 39 brochure / catalog it really looks like this bike should have a tank, fender light , and rack. The base model in there doesn't have a chainguard but this one does and it has the same saddle as the one with those things. It really does look right the way it is but I don't think they made a base model with the crows beak.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I believe the bike is correct as-is. Its a nice bike and I believe bought about right. V/r Shawn


----------

